# S-10 Whizzer Crankshaft



## Biss-Ness (Mar 20, 2016)

I just picked up this '49 S-10 but it's missing a couple of things. I need to find the crankshaft and piston for this J motor, are the crankshaft assemblies interchangeable? Should up grade to a larger piston while I am at it? Thanks


----------



## mason_man (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice find, and yes same crank for all series H,J,300,500,600,and 700. There's two end spacers between the crank and cam placed on the side cover, very important to have in place. Crank spacer comes in different thicknesses. Whizzer Service Facts Book will have all the information. 

Pistons are hard to come by. 

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice find! Good luck fixing it up!


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 6, 2016)

My grand daughter's S10 won Best Of Class, World Of Wheels - Chicago in March.  Ideas and inspiration?


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 5, 2017)

mason_man said:


> Nice find, and yes same crank for all series H,J,300,500,600,and 700. There's two end spacers between the crank and cam placed on the side cover, very important to have in place. Crank spacer comes in different thicknesses. Whizzer Service Facts Book will have all the information.
> 
> Pistons are hard to come by.
> 
> ...



Does anybody know if the side cover gasket on a vintage whizzer is asbestos?
It would be nice to know before I tear into one. Having a sample tested would probably be the most accurate way to find out.


----------

